# cool animation



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

http://topglock.com:80/Content.aspx?cKey=Glock_Flash

put your mouse pointer over items 1-34 and watch each part move


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot dude. Now I have a hole in the side of my monitor!


----------

